# Mounting TV on Stucco/drywall combo



## slush1422 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bear with me, this may sound strange. I began the somewhat "easy" task of mounting my LCD TV to my wall to find some interesting information. 

The room this is in was an addition at some point, where the wall I want to mount the TV on is against what used to be an exterior wall. Thinking that whoever did the addition, ripped out the old stucco, then added drywall to the new addition side, I went on the hunt for studs. Only to find that it appears the 5/8" drywall was layed on top of the previous exterior wall. 

I still want to mount my TV there, but I don't know the best option. I could use masonry anchors to anchor to the stucco. Or I could use LONG lag bolts to hit the other wall's interior studs, which seem to be begin about 3 1/2" deep from the wall I am mounting the TV on. 

I'm just stumped on what to do. Its obvious now as well, that running wires through the wall is not an option. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## astersia (Jan 13, 2008)

*wiretracks, etc.*

A surface raceway for the wires, like "wiretracks" shouldn't be too conspicuous if it's similar to the color of the wall.

I'm not able to help much with the TV mounting, but masonry anchors are out there. I hope someone else chimes in on that.

You could fur out a wall in front of the existing wall, if you have the space.

We just mounted a TV on a standard stud wall and even that had the electrician stumped - my husband ended up doing the conduit himself.


----------



## slush1422 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback regarding the wiring. 

I'm hoping there is some kind of concrete anchor I can use or some solution, althoug furring out a small wall would make some other parts of the project easier, its probably beyond my level of expertise.


----------



## mlconti (Jan 25, 2008)

Most stucco is applied with a plywood backing. With a large masonary bit drill a hole and purchase a product called a Toggler - they use a fixed base and a 1/4" bolt - I use them all the time on drywall and will work very well for your application.


----------

